# White/cream fungus in silicon in tank?



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

Hi there

I've had my tank with fish in for 4 weeks now, and about 2 weeks ago I noticed some spots on the (what i presume is silicone) in the 2 back corners of my tank. As the weeks have progressed it's got more of a spread, and covers most of the silicone, but it's only just in these two places. No where else on the glass, ornaments etc.

I was just wondering what this is, and if I should clean it off each time it grows?  I've never seen stuff like that in my friends tanks.

Many thanks for your help =)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, wipe it off with a paper towel.


----------



## Fishy friend2 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is most likely white fungus. For the most part it is relatively harmless and won't have any adverse effect of the inhabitants. It is just very annoying and In My Opinion it looks unsightly. It will be found in many tanks with live plants along with driftwood, that have been added to the tank recently. 

You can just remove the objects that the fungus is on, and just wipe it off. Along with washing the onjectm and placing it back. But it is very common for it to reappear sometimes. There are two types that occur, posting a picture will help us Identify the type, and provide specifics on it. 

Do you have any driftwood? 
Were the plants recently added?
Can you provide any pictures?


----------



## FairyRose (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your help  Here's a picture, 'fraid it's not perfectly clear as it was taken on my ipod. There are some slightly darker spots on it to now, it's sort of a buttermilk colour.
I did have driftwood in there, but after hearing about a few people having issues I took it out about 6 weeks ago. I haven't got any plants in there yet either.


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

It may be just because your tank is new. Give it a another month or two, see how that goes ^-^


----------

